# Any experience of switching health insurance



## aamstudent (10 Dec 2007)

Hi,
I have health insurance with VHI.  I am thinking of switching to VIVAS.  I have done the research (HIA website etc) and on the face of it there appear to be substantial savings for similar cover.  However, I don't know anyone who has switched and when I ask my friends why they have decided not to switch, there does not seem to be a good reason other than that there seems to be a fear that there might be unknown downsides.
Is there anyone out there who has already made the switch.  If yes, I am interested to know what your experiences in switching have been.  Were there any surprises after you made the move?  Was the service worse, same or better?
This is just one of those areas where there is loads of inertia.
Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (10 Dec 2007)

I've switched from _VHI _to _BUPA _and then back to _VHI _(a few years back because that's who my current employer was with) no problem. Previously I found _VHI _service worse than _BUPA's _but these days they seem to have their act together and no longer bill me multiple times or make other billing mistakes and claims are processed in a timely manner.


----------



## aamstudent (12 Dec 2007)

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Conshine (12 Dec 2007)

ClubMan said:


> I've switched from _VHI _to _BUPA _and then back to _VHI _(a few years back because that's who my current employer was with) no problem.


 
Arent there clauses like if you suffer from problem x, y, z, you must have held your policy for 2 years (for example).
This would be a concern for me if I were to move insurer.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Dec 2007)

Conshine said:


> Arent there clauses like if you suffer from problem x, y, z, you must have held your policy for 2 years (for example).


As far as I know if you have alredy served any "waiting period" for cover for certain conditions with one insurer then when you switch you cannot be forced to serve this period again. The HIA website should clarify.


----------



## aamstudent (12 Dec 2007)

What I have been told is that if I have been covered continuously in the five years up to the date of change then no waiting period is required.  Also cover is given for existing conditions at the time of the change.
Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (12 Dec 2007)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][broken link removed][/FONT]


----------



## aamstudent (12 Dec 2007)

From the vivas website - their policy on waiting periods.
*What are waiting and exclusion periods?*

 							At VIVAS Health we recognise that if you have been a member of another Irish health insurance company, you may have already completed your waiting periods. In that case, and assuming that you have not had a break in cover of over 13 weeks, you will have immediate cover from VIVAS Health when you transfer.
 							Waiting periods will apply to any new VIVAS Health member who:

has never been insured before.
is still subject to a waiting period with another health insurer.
had a contract with a health insurer that has lapsed more than 13 weeks before joining VIVAS Health.


----------



## hansjam (12 Dec 2007)

i'm with VIVAS, have no experience with any other health insurance company but have found them really good. i have got laser surgery, the waiting list for me was only 3 weeks.


----------



## MisterBling (12 Dec 2007)

Just a little thing to be aware of - you will get credit for periods swrved with other insurers on similiar plans - obviously if you go to a higher cover level a waiting period is required before the EXTRA benefits kick in.


----------



## mercman (16 Dec 2007)

I moved from VHI to VIVAS. No problem -- VIVAS make it so easy and are a pleasure to deal with. Personally I hate VHI with a passion.


----------



## demoivre (17 Dec 2007)

Switched from VHI to Quinn - no probs. signing up with Quinn or signing off from VHI. Fed up with incessant price increases from VHI and found better inclusive outpatient cover for the plan we chose with Quinn. It was an added bonus with Quinn that if you had motor insurance and health insurance you got €300 off your house insurance in 2007 and a further €200 off house insurance for each of the next three years.


----------

